# Interruptor de taladro no funciona



## JESUSYOSU (Oct 27, 2013)

el taladro no funciona y creo que es el interruptor es una bosh GSB 20-2 RE  800W
he soltado el interruptor y tiene la toma de corriente de 220w,  y 3 conectores
quisiera saber que tiene en el interior es electronico.Gracias. ...


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Oct 27, 2013)

Si es electronico.

Si lleva en el interruptor para darle mas revoluciones es un potenciometro por eso son los tres cables.

Por lo que vale es mejor que lo lleves a la casa,te saldra mas barato.

Yo miraria el cable al lado de la maquina es por donde se suele cortar.

Polimetro en continuidad y medir los hilos de dentro con el enchufe seran negro o marron y azul el otro

¿No sera un cable de ellos Verde y Amarillo ese es el tierra?


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2013)

Una opción es probar el taladro *con otro cable* conectado *directamente* a los cables del motor. Debería funcionar directo al enchufarlo.

Para quitar esos interruptores , en algunos los cables entran a presión sin tornillos , hay que meter una aguja gruesa junto al cable para liberarlo.

Siempre está atento de que esté desenchufado al desarmarlo 

Saludos !


----------



## pigma (Oct 27, 2013)

Puedes probar primero con un multimetro el cable de alimentacion, porque lo mas comun es que se rompa debido al trabajo diario, ya despues sigues con las demas pruebas, pues como dicen... hay que empezar por el principio. Ademas esa prueba no tiene riesgo de electrocucion.


----------

